# Majorca Santa Ponsa Area



## markando

Hello All

Well i have found my apartment for long term rent in Santa Ponsa, i move out there in October for a six month rental this should give me a look around until i find a place to buy, and one with any advice or help about the winter months it would be really helpfull, or any advice on anything would be great

Thanks Mark


----------



## SunnySpain

Hi Mark,

Good luck, Santa Ponsa is quite ok,l but you might not like the locals, depends on the person, but I respect your efforts, tell me more when you get stuck and I WILL ADVISE


----------



## Julz21

Hi Mark if your thinking of buying here have a look at my website, on the property page it could give you some info you dont know and save you a few quid or landing yourself in poo.

Relocation at Spain One Stop | The one stop shop for your relocation to Spain.


----------



## markando

*Thanks for the replys*

So do you have any idea on what life is like in santa ponsa from october to april places to go and you said i may not get on with the locals??? is there something i should know about lol, again any advice is great

Thanks Mark


----------



## SunnySpain

Santa Ponso is like any holiday resort, its busy during the summer and totally quiet between October & April, for example...


There is a large congregation of Irish people in Santa Ponsa, very large...

Personally I think its a very attractive resort, but then again so is Alcudia in the North of the island.

Depends what your expectations and aspirations are really.

What are you hoping to do when you get there ?

Regards, Dave


----------



## SunnySpain

Hi again,

I think its best I clarify my comments about there being a large congregation of Irish in Santa Ponso, before anyone gets the wrong end of the stick and starts thinking I am in some way anti-Irish, which is NOT true.

Spain and its associated Islands are spanish after all and I personally like to be regularly reminded that I am in fact in Spain, whereas there seems to be many areas of Spain that have become totally dominated by Irish bars, which puts me off the place to be absolutely truthful.

Its certainly apparent in many parts of the Costa del Sol and various other Spanish costas, Fuengirola and Benal Madena to name just two. There is also an area within Marbella that seems to have become some kind of mini Ireland

Whilst it might well be great for some people, its just not my cuppa tea !

Like I said before, each to their own.

I hope you have a fab time anyway, as it seems you now have your digs sorted, so good luck to you !

If I was to give you any advice, then I would simply say don't stay in 1 place for 6 months, hire a car and tour the island regularly, as its only then you will have the opportunity to see if the grass is any greener - lol

Regards, Dave


----------



## markando

*Thanks for that dave*

Hi dave

Thanks again for the advice, and you are right i will not be staying in santa ponsa and i will be taking your advice and getting myself around the ireland, as for what i am going to do when i get there well at the moment i work on offshore (oil and gas) in the north sea working 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off next year we are off to norway working 2 weeks on and 4 weeks off so i will not be there for the full six months just on my time off but in that six months i hope to pick places where i like and maybe even rent there first before i buy, at the moment i will just be useing santa ponsa as a base really, but you have been a great help already and if u have any places you think i should go please let me know,

Thanks Mark


----------



## SunnySpain

Hi Mark,

Sounds like a great plan you have, nice to know that some people actually have the work situation already sorted. I thus doubt you will have many of the usual problems a lot of expats seem to experience.


Good luck once again !

Regards, Dave


----------



## little t

Hi there, we have just returned from our holiday in santa ponsa.3rd time in mallorca,first time in santa ponsa.
we stayed in a quiet residential area and met very friendly german families,some living there and others holidaying.We loved the area and are seriously thinking about leaving the uk and possibly moving to mainland spain or mallorca.
We went to the "irish quarter" by chance and avoided it again.The irish people we encountered in town were a real bunch of unsavioury characters and I don't mean to be judgemental but they were a clicky bunch who didn't seem to care about they're children, rather what they could get and how much they could drink. Reminded us of travelling families who come to the uk and intimidate through their numbers and show no respect for their surroundings.
Best of luck,
Little t


----------



## SunnySpain

"We went to the "irish quarter" by chance and avoided it again.The irish people we encountered in town were a real bunch of unsavioury characters and I don't mean to be judgemental but they were a clicky bunch who didn't seem to care about they're children, rather what they could get and how much they could drink. Reminded us of travelling families who come to the uk and intimidate through their numbers and show no respect for their surroundings."


Yes, my experience was of a similar nature, thats why I would not consider living in Santa Ponso, but each to their own, as I say


----------



## markando

*very good you are makeing me think of the area*

Thanks to both of you for your replys, and yes i think i agree with both of what you say and to be honest i feel the same,

so more help needed over the past day i have also been looking around for other places to rent even though i have a place in santa ponsa nothing is set in stone, so i have been looking around i have found a few in Cala d'or what i am looking at is paying around £500-£600 a month for a 2 bedroom apartment but also somewhere i can get out on a night and maybe see a bit entertainment it does not have to be banging but i would like a little night life a few pubs would do over the winter months any advice again would be great,

Thanks Mark


----------



## SunnySpain

"what i am looking at is paying around £500-£600 a month for a 2 bedroom apartment "


Don't do it Mark ! think about your situation.....

500 pounds a months buys you 625 Euros a month

You can get a fantastic apartment for that...please send me a private message I will help you.....

Regards, DAVE


----------

